

Are there any online resume-building tools -- would anyone be interested in one? - achille

I'd love to be able to dump <i>all</i> my past experience on a database somewhere, and have it generate various nicely formatted resumes for picking.
======
briandoll
Many HR systems import resume data from various sources. Some job-posting
sites have resume-builders to help facilitate this process.

I'll assume instead that your primary consideration is for easily generating a
specific flavor of your resume from a single source. A few years ago there was
a flurry of tools that worked with an HR-XML spec that did just that. Check
out this microformats page that identifies some of these formats, standard or
otherwise: <http://microformats.org/wiki/resume-formats>

------
elblanco
Yes Please. Entering my resume data is not the problem, making it look nice
seems to be the big issue.

